# ما هي أعمار الحيوانات والحشرات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## اني بل (5 مايو 2009)

البعوضة : 6 أشهر 
• الذبابة : 3 أشهر
• الفراشة : شهران
• الخنفساء : 6 أسابيع
• الفراشة الزائلة : يوم واحد
• الخروف : 10 سنوات
• الأرنب : 8 سنوات
• ملكة النحل : 3 سنوات
• الصرصور : سنه
• النملة : سنه
• الضفدع : 15 سنه
• القط : 15 سنه
• الذئب : 15 سنه
• البلبل : 12 سنه
• الحية : 10 سنوات
• الفرس : 30 سنه
• البقر : 25 سنه
• الزقاق : 18 سنه
• الكلب : 20 سنه
• العلجوم : 20 سنه
• الأورانج اوتان : 40 سنه
• الجمل : 35 سنه
• اللقلق : 35 سنه
• الوعل : 40 سنه
• العقاب : 30 سنه
• الغراب : 80 سنه
• الدب : 50 سنه
• الأسد : 50 سنه
• أبو قردان : 50 سنه
• السمندل : 40 سنه
• السلحفاة : 100 سنه
• الببغاء : 100 سنه
• الفيل : 100 سنه
• الشبوط : 100 سنه
• سمكة الرمح : 100 سنه[/color][/size][/center][/size][/right][/SIZE][/COLOR]


----------



## kalimooo (5 مايو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا جورجينا

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 مايو 2009)

الله عليكي استاذة بجد بامانة انا كنت ببحث عن المعلومات ديه من فترة و ملقتهاش مرسي ليكي جدا


----------



## وليم تل (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا Joyful Song
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مايو 2009)

معلومات جميله يا جورجينا 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2009)

ميرسي كليمو على مرورك الروووووووووووووعة كالمعتاد وعلى مشاركتك المهمة...


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2009)

ميرسي الملك على مرورك ومبسوطة انو كان فكرك مثلي .حول هذا الموضوع ..ومبسوطة انو وجدت التي كنت تبحث عنها..


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا" يازعيم ..مرورك يعني لي الكثير ....وممنونة لتعليقك الحلو..


----------



## اني بل (7 مايو 2009)

ميرسي كوكو على مرورك الرائع ....ومشاركتك التي أغنت الموضوع وأكسبته رونقا" غير عادي ...


----------



## Ferrari (7 مايو 2009)

شكراً ليكى Joyful Song على المعلومات الجميلة

الرب يبارك مجهودِك

​


----------



## اني بل (8 مايو 2009)

ميرسي أخي فيراري على مرورك الحلو ....وربنا يباركك


----------



## Rosetta (8 مايو 2009)

*معلومات اكتر من رائعة يا Joyful Song

مرسي ليكي ​*


----------



## كوك (9 مايو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه 

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2009)

ميرسي ريد لمرورك وتعليقك الحلو وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (11 مايو 2009)

شكرا"جزيلا" أخي وربنا يباركك


----------

